# blonde squ wooos sorry



## mudduck (Nov 8, 2010)

A young ventriloquist is touring the clubs, and one night he’s doing a show in a small town in Arizona . With his dummy on his knee, he starts going through his usual dumb blonde jokes. 

  

Suddenly a blonde woman in the 4th row stands on her chair and starts shouting, “I’ve heard enough of your stupid ass blonde jokes. What makes you think you can stereotype women that way? What does the color of a person’s hair have to do with her worth as a human being? It’s guys like you who keep women like me from being respected at work and in the community, and from reaching our full potential as a person because you and your kind continue to perpetuate discrimination against not only blondes, but women in general...and all in the name of humor!” 

  

The embarrassed ventriloquist begins to apologize, and the blonde yells, “You stay out of this, mister! I’m talking to that little sh** on your knee.”


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 16, 2010)

LMFAO


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 17, 2010)

You know; I think I dated her once when I was a much younger man - LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 17, 2010)

Yep, I remember her too...


----------



## squirrel (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## richoso1 (Nov 17, 2010)

just saw her last week at a political rally carrying a sign that read "let's all get together and fight for individual rights"...


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmmm. Was her name Colleen?  I hope when she gets on here she doesn't see this comment.

--ray--


----------

